# How To Uninstall NCH Suite



## alnuwer (May 12, 2011)

How do I uninstall NCH Suite? I tried the Uninstall Apps in Windows (Settings>Apps) and (Control Panel>All Control Panel Items>Programs & Features) but it doesn't show up in either of those tools. I also tried a 3rd party uninstaller (Revo Uninstaller), and it doesn't show up there either.

The App itself shows up in my Programs (x86) Directory as well as in the list of programs under my Start Menu. It has an Uninstall button in the Start Menu, but it just takes me back to Control Panel>All Control Panel Items>Programs & Features (where it doesn't show up).










Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G2030 @ 3.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3970 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -2046 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 457 GB (168 GB Free); D: 8 GB (0 GB Free); F: 931 GB (241 GB Free);
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 339A
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What files are listed under the two shown folders?

Have a read at https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/whats-problem-nch-software-remove/ and scroll down about a 1/4 of the way.


----------



## alnuwer (May 12, 2011)

Yes Dave. I did read the article you reference - no help there. Here are all of the files & folders in the NCH folders:
Directory of C:\Program Files (x86)\NCH Software\

C:\Program Files (x86)\NCH Software\Components
C:\Program Files (x86)\NCH Software\Components\ffmpeg23
C:\Program Files (x86)\NCH Software\Components\mp3el2
C:\Program Files (x86)\NCH Software\Components\x264enc5
C:\Program Files (x86)\NCH Software\VideoPad
C:\Program Files (x86)\NCH Software\
===================================

Total 0 file(s); Size: 0 Byte(s)
C:\Program Files (x86)\NCH Software\Components
=============================================

Total 0 file(s); Size: 0 Byte(s)
C:\Program Files (x86)\NCH Software\Components\ffmpeg23
======================================================
avcodec-55.nch.dll 6099 KB 11/23/2016 01:25:36 PM a
avformat-55.nch.dll 794 KB 11/23/2016 01:25:36 PM a
avutil-52.nch.dll 202 KB 11/23/2016 01:25:36 PM a
swresample-0.nch.dll 84 KB 11/23/2016 01:25:36 PM a
swscale-2.nch.dll 332 KB 11/23/2016 01:25:36 PM a

Total 5 file(s); Size: 7691776 Byte(s)
C:\Program Files (x86)\NCH Software\Components\mp3el2
====================================================
lame.exe 396 KB 11/27/2007 08:41:32 AM a

Total 1 file(s); Size: 405504 Byte(s)
C:\Program Files (x86)\NCH Software\Components\x264enc5
======================================================
x264enc5.exe 1457 KB 10/19/2012 10:54:14 AM a

Total 1 file(s); Size: 1492222 Byte(s)
C:\Program Files (x86)\NCH Software\VideoPad
===========================================
ffmpeg23.exe 3252 KB 3/30/2017 10:52:02 AM a
mp3el2.exe 192 KB 3/30/2017 10:52:02 AM a
videopad.exe 5088 KB 2/17/2017 11:23:34 AM a
videopadsetup_v5.01.exe 5346 KB 3/30/2017 10:51:08 AM a

Total 4 file(s); Size: 14213184 Byte(s)


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Total 5 folder(s); 11 file(s)

Total files size: 23 MB; 23245 KB; 23802686 Bytes

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Then I would call them and see their support can help you.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Have you tried reinstalling the program and then see if it will add the uninstall option to control panel?


----------



## alnuwer (May 12, 2011)

dckeks said:


> Have you tried reinstalling the program and then see if it will add the uninstall option to control panel?


In the meantime, I got rid of it! For your information, I had one of their Video Editors installed (NCH Suite installed with it). When I removed the video editor, the suite went away also.
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Great good to hear.


----------

